
Had They Bet Nuclear Not Renewables,Germany&California Would Have 100% Clean Pwr - rb808
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2018/09/11/had-they-bet-on-nuclear-not-renewables-germany-california-would-already-have-100-clean-power/
======
dv_dt
That's fairly of high level of smug certainty in the headline considering that
many US gen 3 nuclear plants that did start are unfinished and struggling to
contain their overruns to 2-3x their initial budget. Even China which arguably
did make the that big bet is cutting back on the number of nuclear plant
projects in their large push (though we are seeing the first few plants of
their big investment wave come online today - perhaps we will seem them
resume, but I wonder about their safety practices in that wave). But the
pullback in China suggests some of their internal data said to them that there
was reason to pull back the goalposts a bit.

------
logifail
Nuclear power isn't carbon neutral, and it's hard to describe how it can be
possibly be described as "clean".

An honest discussion of lifecycle emissions of nuclear power vs renewable
energy would be good to see, but this isn't it.

------
sharemywin
aren't Fukushima & Chernobyl good examples of why not to go nuclear?

